# P-40



## Micdrow (May 18, 2016)

Don't think there is a thread on the P-40 as far a pictures go so a few I have collected.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2016)

Few more

Reactions: Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2016)

Few more

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Old Old:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 18, 2016)

Nice Paul. All new to me and I've never seen those squadron markings in the second set.

Reactions: Old Old:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 18, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Nice Paul. All new to me and I've never seen those squadron markings in the second set.



Thanks Geo!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (May 18, 2016)

Never seen those either. Thanks Paul

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 18, 2016)

Great stuff!

Reactions: Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 18, 2016)

That's George Preddy Jr. next to the P-40 with a dragon painted on the nose. The other side had "TARHEEL" written in block letters. 85 under the nose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (May 19, 2016)

Good stuff Paul.

Reactions: Disagree Disagree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 19, 2016)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (May 20, 2016)

Nice photos Paul, P-40's rock mate!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 20, 2016)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 20, 2016)

Thanks Andy!!! Great shot there as well


----------



## Wildcat (May 22, 2016)

It seems MiTasol is not a fan of the P-40


----------



## MiTasol (May 22, 2016)

Wildcat said:


> It seems MiTasol is not a fan of the P-40



Actually I love them - especially the Allison ones

Mi


----------



## Micdrow (May 22, 2016)

Andy, you may find this interesting then LOL


----------



## tugcap86 (May 22, 2016)

Great pics of the P-40. Built many and will build more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (May 22, 2016)

Thanks and welcome aboard


----------



## nuuumannn (May 22, 2016)

Nice Paul, of a great warbird.


----------



## Micdrow (May 22, 2016)

nuuumannn said:


> Nice Paul, of a great warbird.



Thank you sir!!!


----------



## nuuumannn (May 22, 2016)

You're welcome; the P-40 was not the best, but certainly one of the greatest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (May 23, 2016)

Interesting document regarding the floats Paul, thanks for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 23, 2016)

Good shot Andy.


----------



## Micdrow (May 23, 2016)

No problem Andy and great shot there yourself.


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2016)

Good stuff Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (May 31, 2016)

New one, at least to me

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (May 31, 2016)

nuuumannn said:


> ...the P-40 was not the best, but certainly one of the greatest.



What a great quote about this plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (May 31, 2016)

Nice photo Paul.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 3, 2016)

Good one there Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 4, 2016)

Few more P-40s though watch out one or two a little graphic


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Jun 4, 2016)

Great shots!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks guys, a few more


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 4, 2016)

more


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Jun 6, 2016)

Few more P-40s


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Jun 7, 2016)

Nice! One day I'm going to build a model of Thumper.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 7, 2016)

One day I'm gonna build a model!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2016)

Jimbo...that's a bold statement...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 8, 2016)

Operations in the Aleutians, 1942 .... worst flying conditions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Jun 8, 2016)

Sweet pics


----------



## Old Wizard (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 8, 2016)

Nice shots Paul. The 3 in formation were from RCAF 111(F) squadron. Sqn Ldr Ken Boomer shot down a A6M2-N Rufe

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 9, 2016)

Any good books on the RCAF in the Aleutians?
76 sqn RAAF on the prowl.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 9, 2016)

Not that I am familiar with, Wildcat, but if you google "RCAF In Aleutians 1942" you get what's there


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 9, 2016)

I never knew you guys helped out there. Guess I should have assumed that huh?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 9, 2016)

FDR asked PM King for support on the Pacific Coast and I believe 2 Sqd's were assigned


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 9, 2016)

Wildcat said:


> Any good books on the RCAF in the Aleutians?
> 76 sqn RAAF on the prowl.



There is a book that was for sale in the local CO-OP. Not sure if it's good or not. I'll look around and see if i can find it.

This is the book I was referring to...


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 9, 2016)

Nice shots there guys!!!

Off hand Andy I personally don't know of any good books on the RCAF In Aleutians. Never really did much research into that area either other than see photos off and on of planes there.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 12, 2016)

I have been trying to go through my different hard drives and place pictures in the correct folders for easy access. Ran across a few more P-40's so far I have saved from the web.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks Wojek, another one


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 12, 2016)

Couple of more

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Jun 12, 2016)

Couple more


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Jun 12, 2016)

Just found this one an wow, I am even tempted to make a model of this one but never would turn out as good as the pic LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 12, 2016)

Couple more


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 12, 2016)

Great shots Paul. 4th photo down; caption in upper right says, "....from 12th CCU...". Google has let me down.Any ideas what C.C.U. stands for? I'm thinking "U" is for unit.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 12, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Great shots Paul. 4th photo down; caption in upper right says, "....from 12th CCU...". Google has let me down.Any ideas what C.C.U. stands for? I'm thinking "U" is for unit.



Off hand only thing that comes to mind would be coastal command unit but don't think that's right


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Jun 12, 2016)

Wondering if its the 12th Combat Camera Unit.

Combat Camera Units US Army Air Force | Combat Camera


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 12, 2016)

Went through several USAAF websites, nada. I should have said "Post #57 - 4th photo" to make it easier to find


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 12, 2016)

Micdrow said:


> Wondering if its the 12th Combat Camera Unit.
> 
> Combat Camera Units US Army Air Force | Combat Camera



Cross posted....makes sense


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 12, 2016)

There was a 16th Combat Camera Unit with the USAAF so there had to be a 12th...

'16th COMBAT CAMERA UNIT' - World War II


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 12, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Cross posted....makes sense



No problem, figured out what picture you where talking about  Too many abbreviations though in the military, especially when multiple abbreviations mean same thing LOL


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 12, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> There was a 16th Combat Camera Unit with the USAAF so there had to be a 12th...
> 
> '16th COMBAT CAMERA UNIT' - World War II



The link I posted shows the emblem for the 12th but no other info.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 13, 2016)

Love these pics Paul...


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 13, 2016)

Wayne Little said:


> Love these pics Paul...



Thanks Wayne!!!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 15, 2016)

Link to RCAF Sqd 111 operating P-40s in the Aleutians 1942 containing great photos and staff descriptions of maintenance routines -- servicing guns, brakes, etc.




Aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 15, 2016)

Superb archive footage of building marsden mat strips and operating P-38s and P-39s from them in the Aleutians, 1943.

Report from the Aleutians: Planes landing, 1943. :: University of Alaska Fairbanks


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Jun 15, 2016)

Surprised the nose gear held up on the P-39s

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 15, 2016)

Here is a interesting one, never seen a P-40 with rocket tubes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 15, 2016)

Nice one. Just saw my first photo of a Spitfire with tubes yesterday


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks Geo, hadn't heard of a spitfire that way either, I had to look it up and found a pic LOL.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Jun 15, 2016)

Nice shots Paul. Here's a good colour photo of a 120(NEI)sqn P-40N at Merauke, Dutch New Guinea.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Jun 16, 2016)

Nice one Andy,


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 16, 2016)

great shots guys..!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 16, 2016)

Great detail on life and operations in the Aleutians, 1943

The RCAF in Alaska


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 16, 2016)

Few more P-40 shots different area's

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Jun 16, 2016)

Few more


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 16, 2016)

I like that last one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 17, 2016)

good stuff yet again...!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Jun 17, 2016)

Get the hell away from my Kittyhawk!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 17, 2016)

More great stuff!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 17, 2016)

Nice ones Andy!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2016)

Nice shots Paul!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 21, 2016)

Been a while since I posted some, Enjoy!!!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2016)

Great set of images.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 21, 2016)

Wurger said:


> Great set of images.




Thank you sir!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 22, 2016)

Nice shots Paul, I like the colour photo showing how dirty some of these aircraft got. BTW, the RAAF Kittyhawk "Come in suckers" (4th last photo) is airworthy with the Vintage wings of Canada painted as Stock Edwards DAF bird.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 22, 2016)

Wildcat said:


> Nice shots Paul, I like the colour photo showing how dirty some of these aircraft got. BTW, the RAAF Kittyhawk "Come in suckers" (4th last photo) is airworthy with the Vintage wings of Canada painted as Stock Edwards DAF bird.



Sweet Andy didn't know that about that one and thanks


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2016)

Top shots Paul.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 26, 2016)

Well here is a unusual one, Australian P-40R with mustang wings and landing gear?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2016)

Lovely shots Paul!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 26, 2016)

Wha? Any more info on that one amigo?


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 26, 2016)

Weird, off to the books.....................


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 26, 2016)

.....from Monographie Lotniczie No. 65, "Curtis P-40 Pt.2", printed by AJ Press....

"In 1944 due to lack of spare parts for engines Merlin was intended to rebuild the 600 pieces of P-40L and P-40F on a variant of the P-40R-1 and P-40R-2, equipped with an engine Allison V-1710-1781 (F20R). Among them, only known number seventy P-40R-1 and 52 P-40R-2." The book also gives all the serial numbers for the two models and has 2 photos, one of each version

P.S. I copied this using Google Translate and tried to correct it the best I could


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 27, 2016)

Micdrow said:


> Well here is a unusual one, Australian P-40R with mustang wings and landing gear?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Yep - the one and only Kittystang belongs to the Australian Aircraft Restoration Group (appropriately known as the AAAAARG or sandpit) located at Moorabin Airport in Victoria, Aus. It is held together with agricultural hardware.


----------



## Glider (Jun 27, 2016)

Could that be the one as the engine on the ground behind it looks post war, possibly a Dart


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 27, 2016)

This is RAAF P-40E Kittyhawk A29-53 at the Moorabbin Aviation Museum in Victoria. For a long time it was displayed on a set of Mustang wings however it is undergoing restoration to bring it back to original condition. When it served with 77 squadron it carried the nose art of "pigs arse"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 27, 2016)

Bacon....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 27, 2016)

Ah....


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice info guys and great picture Andy


----------



## Carl Molesworth (Jul 6, 2016)

Micdrow said:


> Few more
> 
> View attachment 343738
> View attachment 343739
> ...


This is a terrific selection of photos, most of which are new to me. FYI, the P-40F Y34 in one of the shots was almost certainly the plane flown by Lt Richard Duffy of the 314th FS/324th FG when he shot down five Ju-52 transports on 18 April 1943 off Cape Bon, Tunisia, to earn the rare status of "ace in a day." I would love to know the source this and the other 314th FS photos.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 7, 2016)

Good one Andy.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 7, 2016)

Carl Molesworth said:


> This is a terrific selection of photos, most of which are new to me. FYI, the P-40F Y34 in one of the shots was almost certainly the plane flown by Lt Richard Duffy of the 314th FS/324th FG when he shot down five Ju-52 transports on 18 April 1943 off Cape Bon, Tunisia, to earn the rare status of "ace in a day." I would love to know the source this and the other 314th FS photos.



Morning Carl, they come from a variety of sources, some from Facebook web pages, some from the Fold3 library, some from life gallery, some from Google, ebay, other message boards. Web pages come and gone. Every time I see something of interest I save the picture on a hard drive. I have a few gig of stuff saved of different things from airplane manuals to declassified documents for squadrons, army's and who knows all what. More then I have time to read that's for sure.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 9, 2016)

P-40's flying "fighter affiliation" exercises with RAAF 7OTU Liberators.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 9, 2016)

Nice ones Andy


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 10, 2016)

Top pics there Andy.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 10, 2016)

Nice ones Andy!!!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Glider (Jul 11, 2016)

I have never seen so many B24's escorting the P40's

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2016)

Lovely shots!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 21, 2016)

Few more

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 21, 2016)

Little inspiration for your model Andy and thanks Wojek!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 21, 2016)

Two more


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 21, 2016)

Andy, I just noticed in post 131 on the first picture that the last plane had a lighting bolt on it. Any idea what it represents?

Thanks Paul


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 21, 2016)

Some great shots there Paul!! I'd like to know some more info on the P-40 with the large blonde face on it. The lightning bolt was painted on 76 squadrons tail fins late in the war, check out my Mustang in the current GB with the same marking. The last pic shows Geoff Atherton in his Cleopatra III and the man climbing into the cockpit with the kill markings is John Waddy, both famous Aussie aces.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks Andy for the info, honestly I don't know much about the blonde, I found it today and the only info I found was that it supposedly came from this link for facebook though I have not found it yet there yet.

BATRAC International | Facebook


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 21, 2016)

Here a pic of 76 squadron
source RAAF 76 SQN P-40 - WWII

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 21, 2016)

Many thanks!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 21, 2016)

great pics Guys, John Waddy's P-40 is on my build list...


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks Wayne, Andy it is on that web page and found it but there is no info to go with it.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 22, 2016)

You only need to hold on for 8 seconds...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## GregP (Jul 23, 2016)

Have not seen those XP-42 pics before. Thanks!


----------



## Venturi (Aug 29, 2016)

Here's some I have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Aug 29, 2016)

Nice.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2016)

Cool shots...


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 29, 2016)

Yes, they are.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 29, 2016)

Sweet shots


----------



## Glider (Aug 29, 2016)

The one with the collapsed wheel with a drop tank and a bomb on board must have been a BT moment

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 22, 2016)

Few more P-40's


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 22, 2016)

Couple more

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 23, 2016)

Awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 23, 2016)

Excellent..!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 23, 2016)

Great shots

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 24, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 25, 2016)

Cool shot Andy


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2016)

Tomahawk MkIIB AN471 126IAP 1941...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 25, 2016)

Nice one!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 25, 2016)

Wurger said:


> Tomahawk MkIIB AN471 126IAP 1941...
> 
> View attachment 358535



Probably still there...


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks Wojtek

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Wildcat (Nov 26, 2016)

Great photos!


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks Andy


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 26, 2016)

450 squadron RAAF "The desert Harassers"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 26, 2016)

Nice one guys


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 27, 2016)

Great shots Andy


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## Venturi (Dec 3, 2016)

Good show!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas guys, a few P-40's for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Dec 28, 2016)

Few more P-40's


----------



## Lefa (Dec 28, 2016)

Micdrow said:


> Few more P-40's



What model is that KLB, canopy and the rear structure of canopy is different.
Which country's national emblem?


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 28, 2016)

Lefa said:


> What model is that KLB, canopy and the rear structure of canopy is different.
> Which country's national emblem?




RAAF is the countrys national emblem, never noticed the rear structure of the canopy. I will see if I can dig some more info up if Andy does not beat me to it.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 28, 2016)

Looks to be a P-40N

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2016)

Yep.. the cockpit canopy and rear structure of the P-40 were redesigned and introduced with P-40N-5.


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## MiTasol (Dec 28, 2016)

Micdrow said:


> Few more P-40's
> 
> View attachment 361516
> View attachment 361517
> ...



interesting fourth photo . All the aircraft codes are GA* except the second aircraft which is *GA



Lefa said:


> What model is that KLB, canopy and the rear structure of canopy is different.
> Which country's national emblem?



All P-40N5 and later aircraft (42-104829 on) had that type of fixed and sliding canopy. The windscreen is also different on those aircraft

Emblem is Australia


----------



## Wurger (Dec 28, 2016)

MiTasol said:


> interesting fourth photo . All the aircraft codes are GA* except the second aircraft which is *GA



The kite is also the GA but the layout of the squadron code letters was reversed. But it is still the GA-T. I wonder if the port side wore the code reversed too. BTW.. the P-40Ns are of 75 Squadron RAAF at the Morotai airfield. Below the same squadron on the Tarakan island in 1945..











And here the next shot of the P-40N of the unit ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 29, 2016)

Ok, breaking out my inner pedant here...those are P-40s of 75 Sqn RAAF not "the 75th Sqn". British Commonwealth air arms do not use the definite article when describing units. This tradition has its genesis in the original description of RFC and RNAS units as "number X Sqn" (eg Pilot Officer Smithers-Crump is posted to number 75 Sqn with immediate effect"). Eventually, the word "number" was removed from communication because it was redundant but the unit was still referred to as 75 Sqn. Use of the definite article (eg "the 75th Sqn") is most definitely used by other air arms (eg USAF) but not by the British Commonwealth.

End of pedantry...please return to your regularly scheduled programming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 29, 2016)

OK. No problemo.. Is that better?


----------



## buffnut453 (Dec 29, 2016)

And the student has become the master.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2016)

Great pics and Info.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 1, 2017)

Nice one Wojtek!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Venturi (Jan 1, 2017)

Great pic!!!

Another one, North American factory producing P-40s in 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 2, 2017)

Very cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 3, 2017)

Venturi said:


> Another one, North American factory producing P-40s in 1940]



Any idea which factory? And North American as in NAA or as in the region?

Thanks

Mi


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 3, 2017)

LOL Venturi, you don't think your picture is cool that you marked my remark as dumb?


----------



## Venturi (Jan 3, 2017)

Sorry, misclick. Meant to hit like! Now I have to go back and figure out if I've given other ppl bad ratings accidentally..


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 3, 2017)

Venturi said:


> Sorry, misclick. Meant to hit like! Now I have to go back and figure out if I've given other ppl bad ratings accidentally..



No biggie


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice pics


buffnut453 said:


> ..... Use of the definite article (eg "the 75th Sqn") is most definitely used by other air arms (eg USAF) but not by the British Commonwealth.
> End of pedantry...please return to your regularly scheduled programming.



I believe the 4th FG used the RAF system as well


----------



## Venturi (Jan 5, 2017)

MiTasol said:


> Any idea which factory? And North American as in NAA or as in the region?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mi



Mi I think definitely North American - NAA factory in Southern Cal. At least that is the caption from the USC libraries.

Obviously NAA learned something from the P40!


----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 5, 2017)

NAA never produced any P-40s.
The British enquiry for P-40s to be produced by the NAA was met by a response 'we can make a better fighter in very short time'. They rolled out the NAA-73, and the rest is, as they say, history.


----------



## Venturi (Jan 5, 2017)

As I said, it was the caption on the archival photo, so your argument is with Univ of Southern Cal not me 






Here is another one from the Univ of Cal archive, P-40 bombed on Hickam Field, HI
Dec 1941:






Punta Gorda Army Airfield training P-40 ... now known as Charlotte County Airport
(obviously drawn on)






A 1990s picture of a P40E






"Mom, I wanted a pony, but you gave me a P-40 for Christmas!"






This photo made me laugh... ah, to be in 1950 America with some money...

B Flight, No. 77 Squadron RAAF






A few more interesting ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 5, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2017)

Lovely shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 5, 2017)

Ref Post #212, IIRC the first pic of the Hickam P-40 was actually the result of a ground collision prior to Dec 41. Happy to be proven wrong but that's my recollection. Like all the pics, though. A man can't have too many pics of P-40s.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Venturi (Jan 5, 2017)

Going off captions so it's very possible


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 7, 2017)

Couple more

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## tomo pauk (Jan 7, 2017)

Venturi said:


> As I said, it was the caption on the archival photo, so your argument is with Univ of Southern Cal not me



I don't see it that way.
My way (as much as it can look preposterous) is that when I see a statement that I consider wrong, and can reasonably source it, I dispute the statement - regardles to where it came 1st from.



> Here is another one from the Univ of Cal archive, P-40 bombed on Hickam Field, HI
> Dec 1941:
> ...



That statement is disputed few posts after.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 7, 2017)

Micdrow said:


> Couple more
> 
> View attachment 362244
> View attachment 362245



Great pics. The first looks to be CNAF markings - haven't seen that before. I also like the detail in the second pic - note how the top row of shark's teeth continue under the nose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 8, 2017)

Venturi said:


> Great pic!!!
> 
> Another one, North American factory producing P-40s in 1940
> 
> View attachment 361841


Looks like pix I've seen of the old downtown Buffalo Curtiss plant. Check the Niagara Frontier website. They had a street out beyond the parking lot they used as a runway to fly their newly hatched birds out to the airport for testing and USAAC acceptance. Busy Air Corps facility, as they were also taking delivery of spanking new Airacobras from the Bell plant at Niagara, just up the river.
Curtiss, Bell, Grumman, Republic, and Fairchild in New York; Pratt and Whitney, Ham Standard, and Chance Vought in Connecticut; Eastern Aero and Wright in New Jersey: there was a major chunk of the US aircraft industry in this little corner of the country.
Cheers
Wes

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Venturi (Jan 8, 2017)

tomo pauk said:


> I don't see it that way.
> My way (as much as it can look preposterous) is that when I see a statement that I consider wrong, and can reasonably source it, I dispute the statement - regardles to where it came 1st from.
> 
> That statement is disputed few posts after.





XBe02Drvr said:


> Looks like pix I've seen of the old downtown Buffalo Curtiss plant. Check the Niagara Frontier website. They had a street out beyond the parking lot they used as a runway to fly their newly hatched birds out to the airport for testing and USAAC acceptance. Busy Air Corps facility, as they were also taking delivery of spanking new Airacobras from the Bell plant at Niagara, just up the river.
> Curtiss, Bell, Grumman, Republic, and Fairchild in New York; Pratt and Whitney, Ham Standard, and Chance Vought in Connecticut; Eastern Aero and Wright in New Jersey: there was a major chunk of the US aircraft industry in this little corner of the country.
> Cheers
> Wes



Well I'm sure you guys are right. Just relaying what the captions say. Next photos, no captions. After all it's just more typing for me and the pics are much more interesting.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2017)

Good shots guys!


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 8, 2017)

To say there are some great photos here is an understatement.

I am about to go through them to try and find photos of the following RAAF aircraft

A29-39, 51, 140, 154.

If anyone has photos of these particular aircraft I would love to see them - doubly so if they show the cockpit to firewall area.

Thanks to all who have posted and all that will post in future

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 2, 2017)

One-half right rear view, close up, from low angle, of Curtiss P-40K Warhawk (s/n 42-9758) of the 26th Fighter Squadron (26FS), 51st Fighter Group (FG) on the ground somewhere in China. Sgt. Elmer J. Pence, squatting on left wing root, paints a second Japanese kill marking on the side of the aircraft while a small monkey seated on the nose of the P-40 plays with a paintbrush.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 30, 2017)

*Curtiss XP-40 Warhawk The first of a long line, this Curtiss XP-40 fighter underwent drag reduction tests in the 30 x 60 Full Scale Tunnel in 1939. This aircraft was modified from a P-36 airframe with the addition of an Allison liquid-cooled V-1710 engine.*


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 1, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

Six U.S. Army Air Force pursuit pilots wearing seat-type parachutes 'responding to a practice alert' are approaching 11 Curtiss P-40 Warhawks, ca. 1941.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)

formal portrait of U.S. Army Air Forces pilot wearing A-6 boots, B-3 jacket, A-3 trousers, B-7 goggles, and an A-8 oxygen mask, arm around propeller of Curtiss P-40 Warhawk, standing on grass, 1941.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 11, 2017)

Great shots John


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 7, 2017)

I think its time for a few more P-40's

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2017)

A great set of images Paul.


----------



## ArmouredSprue (Dec 7, 2017)

Brazilian Air Force used several P-40's during and after WWII.
During WWII they were based in the Northeast of Brazil in Natal (Parnamirim Air base) and were used to patrol the South Atlantic for submarines.
The first lot of P-40E received was suppose to be for RAF and they were camouflaged in Land Temperate Scheme. You can see in the photo below how the national insignia was painted over the RAF roundel.





Brazilian Air Force operated a large number of P-40's ranging from E to N versions.


























This following photo shows an aircraft that was abandoned in ITA (Instituto de Tecnologia Aeronáutica) late 60's

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 8, 2017)

Great shots, many thanks


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 8, 2017)

Great shots Paulo

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jarda Rankl (Jan 16, 2018)

Curtiss P-40, that's my big "love". Images are never enough. So I add some of them. I would like to point out, above all, the great "damenlandung" P-40E.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 17, 2018)

Great shots


----------



## Airframes (Jan 18, 2018)

Nice !


----------



## johnbr (Jun 22, 2018)

Curtiss-Wright Aircraft Production: Buffalo 1941

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 23, 2018)

johnbr said:


> Curtiss-Wright Aircraft Production: Buffalo 1941



Many thanks for sharing


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------



## Wildr1 (Jun 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 24, 2018)

P-40 pilot, Midway Island 1942

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 19, 2018)

Warbird Information Exchange • View topic - Curtiss Wright Buffalo production circa 1940-1941
View attachment 510041
That is how I found it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## ArmouredSprue (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 19, 2018)

That blue coating on the pre-painted production machines, is that paint, plastic or some kind of preservative?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2018)

As memo serves that's the kind of easy waschable preservative called the Lionoil prussian blue.

Edit... yep.. Here what I found at... Someone recently posted about P-40 wheel bay liner colour

" ... Lionoil was a removeable shop coat applied to protect the aluminum sheet from staining during the manufacturing process. The blue came from the addition of Prussian Blue pigment and was added just to make the protective coat more visible during production. In the age of natural metal finishes, Lionpil helped ensure a clean-looking aircraft on delivery.

After the aircraft was assembled, the Lionoil was to be washed off, then the aircraft would be primed and painted. Last week I found an AAF directive that allowed Curtiss to apply camouflage paint directly over the Lionoil without use of a primer. That might explain why some of the P-40 wrecks we've seen show excessive chipping on some parts of the fuselage...

Cheers,
Dana
"

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2018)

johnbr said:


> Warbird Information Exchange • View topic - Curtiss Wright Buffalo production circa 1940-1941
> View attachment 510041



Also please make a focus on that the pic at the post above is inverted. I have reverted that shot.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 20, 2018)

Any thoughts on what hobby paint would replicate that finish?


----------



## Dana Bell (Sep 20, 2018)

Wurger said:


> Also please make a focus on that the pic at the post above is inverted. I have reverted that shot.
> 
> View attachment 510110




Hi Wurger,

Actually, it was the LIFE archives that reversed the shot - Johnbr fixed it, though the "LIFE" marking is now backward. You can tell by the pitot tube, which should be under the left wing, not the right...

Cheers,


Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2018)

I see. I didn't notice that. Just paid my attention to the LIFE title at the bottom. A good catch.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2018)

Capt. Vick said:


> Any thoughts on what hobby paint would replicate that finish?



A diluted for transparency Tamiya X23 Clear Blue over metalic ( Alclad or Chrome ) background.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 5, 2019)

A little late to the party, but the bottom photo of post #169 is awesome and shows a line up of aircraft in use by the RAAF at the time. From left poking its nose just in shot is a Spitfire V, or 'Capstan' as they were codenamed in what was the worst kept secret of the war, that Australia was getting Spitfires, CAC (Commonwealth Aircraft Corporation) Boomerang, based on the CAC Wirraway, which was in turn based on the NA-16. Next is a Ventura and poking its nose from behind that is an Airspeed Oxford, with a Wirraway in the distance. In the lower foreground is a CAC Wackett, then a Wirraway, Avro Anson, DAP (Department of Aircraft Production) Beaufighter and a B-25 Mitchell. It would be interesting to find out where it was taken and what was the occasion that these individual types were brought together.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2019)

Nice stuff!


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 5, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> A little late to the party, but the bottom photo of post #169 is awesome and shows a line up of aircraft in use by the RAAF at the time. From left poking its nose just in shot is a Spitfire V, or 'Capstan' as they were codenamed in what was the worst kept secret of the war, that Australia was getting Spitfires, CAC (Commonwealth Aircraft Corporation) Boomerang, based on the CAC Wirraway, which was in turn based on the NA-16. Next is a Ventura and poking its nose from behind that is an Airspeed Oxford, with a Wirraway in the distance. In the lower foreground is a CAC Wackett, then a Wirraway, Avro Anson, DAP (Department of Aircraft Production) Beaufighter and a B-25 Mitchell. It would be interesting to find out where it was taken and what was the occasion that these individual types were brought together.


Hi Nuuumannn, the caption for that photo is as follows
"Point Cook, Vic. C. 1945-02-06. General view of RAAF aircraft assembled on the airfield for a static display during the visit of the Duke and Duchess of Gloucester to RAAF Station, Point Cook"

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 5, 2019)

Nice, thanks Wildcat. It's a great pic.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 9, 2019)

Thought these would interest a few of you, I think if I remember right I found them some where on face book or the web. They have been sitting on my hard drive.

Top one is a modified drop tank for recon photo's and second one is the mail delivery system 

Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bellarine (Apr 25, 2022)

It’s been a long time but I’m helping fundraise for the Moorabbin Air Museum’s P-40 A29-53 aka Pigs Arse aka Kittystang 
We are raising funds to help build correct wings - the stang wings were let go about 15-20 years ago but as part of our restoration drive we are now pushing the P-40 towards completion 
If you can contribute we would be most grateful. Please contact me.
Here’s some updated pics after 8 years of overhaul

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

